# pre ovulation shed?



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

i know it happens in royals, but is there any rough idea as to when the ovulate after they shed? x


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

shed is around 15days after ovulation, eggs usually layed a bit earlier than a month after that :2thumb:​


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

eightball said:


> shed is around 15days after ovulation, eggs usually layed a bit earlier than a month after that :2thumb:​


That's pre-lay shed, i mean pre-ovulation shed? Any ideas if there's a general timeline for ovulation after they shed? I'm talkin, really early stages? x


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

hmm im not aware of people using a pre-ovulation shed as to telling that the royal is at that stage

i guess the nearest sign to pre ovulation would be when they "glow" as such or you could palpat just as near that time


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca:2thumb:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

koyotee3 said:


> Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca:2thumb:


Yea i know, that's where i got it from. I just don't know if there's a time you can follow? She just says that the 'glow before they go' is normally after the preovulation shed but it doesn't say how long it is lol. I think i'll just enjoy the wait. haha x


----------

